# Maudslay Brass Steam Engine Drawings



## cfellows (Jan 11, 2019)

Many thanks to John Mcclelland for producing these detail drawings of my Maudslay steam engine.  He took the initiative to forge ahead using just pictures and a scattering of support files.  Other than answering a few questions, very little help was required from me.

Thanks again, John, for the hard work and excellent result.


----------



## Ramon (Jan 13, 2019)

Chuck - as you know I followed this for a while 'on the other side' Just like to say thank you  and John McClelland for these drawings - they are extremely well done and a pleasure to have.  

Regards - Ramon


----------



## GKNIPP (Jan 23, 2019)

John does an excellent job.  I had some drawings done by him and they are top notch.

Greg


----------



## deeferdog (Jan 23, 2019)

I'd like to add my thanks, both for the effort to produce the drawings and for sharing them with us. Cheers, Peter


----------



## bobs7-62steamair (Aug 19, 2019)

Thanks Chuck and John! Super drawings!


----------

